# Tampa tarpon tapes out at 337 pounds



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Last week this Tampa charter captain claimed a tarpon at almost eight feet, with a girth of 53 inches. Using the tarpon formula, that would come out to 337 pounds. Sounds like they had at least a 300 pounder, for sure. It was revived and released. Caught on a live bait using spin gear and 65-pound braid....Story at:

http://www.tampatrib.com/sports/go-fishing/giant-tarpon-lives-to-fight-another-day-20130629/

It doesn't look to big in the video, however. Seems like we've caught a few at least that big. What say you? Video at:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Must be a ten foot spinning rod cause the fish a couple feet short


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Actually, it didn't "tape" at all... that's problem !!

If that is a 300 lb fish, I guess I caught one too in 2011.... this fish is as big as that one or bigger!!


----------

